# Win&Win Products 2014



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

Interesting colours. Any link to the catalogue?


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

the colours are nice, a good idea being that the sport is increasingly popular with young women.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

wanemann said:


> the colours are nice, a good idea being that the sport is increasingly popular with young women.


^^ +1


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Basilios said:


> Interesting colours. Any link to the catalogue?


Not that I know yet. I would assume this picture is taken from Win&Win's booth at the European Archery Festival and then more products and accessories will be released within the coming days / weeks?

I hope they do release more stuff


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

i take it no new limbs then? I would assume they would showcase those at the booth?

then again you know what they say about assuming


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

check out the new carbon intermediate riser: the Rapido


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

What're those black limbs at the far end of the picture? black in front Ex Power/Primes?


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

martinkartin said:


> What're those black limbs at the far end of the picture? black in front Ex Power/Primes?


Matte version of the Ex Power/Prime


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

rstgyx said:


> Not that I know yet. I would assume this picture is taken from Win&Win's booth at the European Archery Festival and then more products and accessories will be released within the coming days / weeks?
> 
> I hope they do release more stuff


???
The European Archery Festival doesn't start until 24th January.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Greysides said:


> ???
> The European Archery Festival doesn't start until 24th January.


Woops, I assumed wrong then 

I wonder where the photo was taken though.... There's a Beiter booth in the background.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

They left off the riced out stickers! Then again I find myself reading too much when shooting the TF Apecs.

Nice line up of new stuff!


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought they were the matte ones as well but why are they black on both sides? The original picture shows that its black on the front as well? Is either the power or the prime black on both sides for the matte version?


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

martinkartin said:


> I thought they were the matte ones as well but why are they black on both sides? The original picture shows that its black on the front as well? Is either the power or the prime black on both sides for the matte version?


i think those are the rcx-100 limbs


----------



## Apollon (Dec 9, 2013)

rstgyx said:


> Woops, I assumed wrong then
> 
> I wonder where the photo was taken though.... There's a Beiter booth in the background.


Maybe in Berlin, Germany? - Berlin Open 2013


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Edit* Some more pictures


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice looking bows that's for sure.


----------



## amatoro (Sep 16, 2013)

And what about prices? Or possible release dates?

Thanks!


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Any new limbs?


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm salivating over the green and gold Max's...


----------



## amatoro (Sep 16, 2013)

Does anyone knows of win&win already released their 2014 catalog?

Tks!


----------



## Seattle650 (Nov 25, 2013)

Check Facebook, they are posting bits and pieces. Official release is end of February. Sebastian Flute line as well.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

ATA highlights from Bow International:http://www.bow-international.com/news/ata-highlights-win-and-win/


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Just some more pictures from around the web:


----------



## blaze (Dec 24, 2005)

Here's what you have all been waiting for
http://archery-shop.jp/catalog/WIN_ARCHERY_2014.pdf


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts on the AXT vs AL1? They seem very similar. Would one be inherently more rigid?


----------



## amatoro (Sep 16, 2013)

blaze said:


> Here's what you have all been waiting for
> http://archery-shop.jp/catalog/WIN_ARCHERY_2014.pdf


Thank you!


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Guess time will tell when shooters get their hands on it.

The AXT reminds me of the MKX10 riser with the colour they used the catalogue as well as the straight edges.


----------



## elan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow winacts are back, i still have my old winact limbs circa 2005. Hopefully the price of the new limbs and riser will be much lower than the winex model then I can buy me one


----------



## amatoro (Sep 16, 2013)

Winact-VT riser will cost around $500 usd (+/-)


----------



## pleasantarcher (Jun 19, 2012)

When do the new risers usually arrive at the shops? I assume a few months from now.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Quiet a lineup. Exactly what I'd expect from the leader in recurve innovation and styling. well done W&W.

A couple of observations... 

1) that grip on the Inno Max looks very familiar to me.  
2) Inno CXT is available in a 26" riser? I've never heard of this before.
3) LOVE the fact they brought back the WinAct riser. This tells me they are interested in serving the archery community.
4) The Rapido looks like a potential big seller for them.
5) and of course they've always had some of the best accessories in the business.

Top of the line gear from a world class company.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

The 26" Inno CXT was actually introduced 2012. It was a "soft release" in the middle of the production year on their website. Lancaster has it in stock. The AXT is a beautiful riser and the anodized finish on it is really nice. A lot of the Korean archers have not liked the feel of carbon risers for years which explains the new AXT.


----------

